# Anatomy papers!



## Korni (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi!

I made some anatomy papers for several species.

When you are interessted, have a look 

Anatomy of Chaerilus celebensis

Anatomy of Hottentotta trilineatus

Anatomy of Isometrus maculatus

I'm looking for other speciem, keept in alcohol


----------



## Rue (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice!  Very handy!  Danke!


----------



## Korni (Mar 7, 2011)

Bitte! 

no problem 


Do you have dead speciem from nativ American scropions?

Please send me a PM!


----------



## John Bokma (Mar 7, 2011)

You might want to include if your ruler is in cm or in inch (I guess the former ;-) ).

Nice work, thanks.


----------



## Korni (Mar 8, 2011)

oh yes i forgot. It's in cm


----------



## Korni (Mar 17, 2011)

I made some papers yesterday:

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus junceus

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus pintoi

Äußere Anatomie von Scorpio maurus fuscus


----------



## Korni (Mar 17, 2011)

Today I made some new papers!

These are all i made:


Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus crassicauda

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus mauritanicus

Äußere Anatomie von Chaerilus celebensis

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta salei

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta trilineatus

Äußere Anatomie von Isometrus maculatus

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus carinatus

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus wahlbergii

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus junceus

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus pintoi

Äußere Anatomie von Scorpio maurus fuscus

Äußere Anatomie von Uroplectes olivaceus


----------



## Rue (Mar 17, 2011)

Leo, du bist sehr fleissig...


----------



## Korni (Mar 17, 2011)

Ja, schon 

Thanks 

Maybe I will get the chance to make much more of those papers.
I hope I will get a very big collection


----------



## LD50Qc (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you Korni!!


----------



## scorpionmom (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice work, Leo, thanks!


----------



## Korni (Apr 10, 2011)

6 new paper!

have a look 

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta alticola

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta jalalabadensis

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta buchariensis

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus eupeus haarlovi

Äußere Anatomie von Sassanidotus gracilis

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus glabrifrons


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 10, 2011)

These are pretty neat.  Would it be possible to include some information on the determination of ID and the history of the specimen such as collection locale etc.?  Not having that data limits the applications for these images -- even so much as calling into question hobbyist IDs made with them.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## JC (Apr 10, 2011)

Great stuff! Anything on Hottentotta hottentotta?

This thread has sticky written all over it.


----------



## Korni (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi!

@ Dave: 
For some species (those of Afghanistan) I can say the exact locality and I will add it.
The ID of the rare Species was made by Frantisek (those of Afghanistan) or Michael Seiter (Chaerilus celebensis).

I don't want to add more text. I think the picture collection is enough 

@ JC:
I will get some more species at 23. april. Maybe Hottentotta hottentotta is one of them *g*


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 10, 2011)

Korni said:


> For some species (those of Afghanistan) I can say the exact locality and I will add it.


That would be brilliant.  You say you don't want to add more text, but such details add so much value to the document.  This is a brilliant project you've undertaken. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Korni (Apr 10, 2011)

partially it is very difficult to find out the country where they come from, because the specimen are CB for many generations, but i will do everything I can


----------



## LD50Qc (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharring your works Korni!


----------



## Korni (Apr 13, 2011)

I have added the exact locality.

And there is something really interessting.
The H. alticola is possibly a new species of Hottentotta. (70% Hottentotta mischi sp. n or 30% Hottentotta alticola minusalta, by Frantisek Kovarik)


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 13, 2011)

Good work, Leo, and Dave is right, you are undertaking a brilliant project.

Do you have any Tityus anatomy papers?


----------



## Korni (Apr 16, 2011)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus amoreuxi

Äußere Anatomie von Lychas scutilus

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus liosoma

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus villosus "black"

Äußere Anatomie von Belisarius xambeui

Hi!

First I made some new papers  
And second, saidly I had no chance to get Tityus sp. to photograph, but maybe next week I will get some *g*


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice!  Definitely making the rest of my work day bearable.


----------



## Korni (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks!

be continued


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey leo.  Nice work!   Do you have any knowledge of the laws regarding shipping preserved specimens across borders?   I don't have my import export permits yet, but if I do not need them, I am sure I could send you some at some point in the future.


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 17, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> Hey leo.  Nice work!   Do you have any knowledge of the laws regarding shipping preserved specimens across borders?


As far as the USFWS is concerned, live animals, preserved animals and animal parts or products all fall under the same laws.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Korni (Apr 18, 2011)

A friend of mine, posted in another forum how he shipped to the US.



> For the customs authorities:
> (Notes to the Customs declaration)
> 
> All animals are needed for scientific research
> ...


Source: http://skorpion-experten.forumprofi.de/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=245 (18.04.2011  14:08)

He got no problems with it.

Next week I will get over 20 new species


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a differnece between what usually works and what is legal.   You can generally just drive stuff across the border to Canada, declare it at the Canadian side and go on your way.  Once in a while, though, they enforce the law and someone gets a hefty fine.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Korni (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

On Saturday I got 19 new species for anatomy pictures.

I work on and they will be available in some weeks.

There are species like 
Scorpiops pseudomontanus
Androctonus finitimus
Tityus asthenes
Centruroides barbadensis
and many more !


----------



## william_wang (Apr 25, 2011)

wonderful!!!


----------



## william_wang (Apr 26, 2011)

Pls do more...


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Apr 26, 2011)

That's very nice!!  Could not see them all for some reason... but I do plan to check back often on this post!!!  Great job, and what a great resource!!  thank you!!!


----------



## redhourglass (Apr 26, 2011)

Impressive !  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Korni (Apr 30, 2011)

*Buthidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus amoreuxi (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus crassicauda (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus finitimus (female) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus finitimus (male) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus mauritanicus (female) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus mauritanicus (male) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Babycurus gigas (female) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides arctimanus (female) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides arctimanus (male) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides barbudensis (female) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides barbudensis (male) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Compsobuthus rugosulus <--

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta alticola

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta buchariensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta jalalabadensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta salei (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta trilineatus (male&female)

Äußere Anatomie von Isometrus maculatus (male&female)

Äußere Anatomie von Lychas scutilus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus caucasicus (male) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus eupeus haarlovi (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus liosoma (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus mossambicensis (female) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus villosus "black" (male&female)

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus crassicauda (female) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus junceus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus pintoi (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Sassanidotus gracilis

Äußere Anatomie von Uroplectes olivaceus (male)



*Chaerilidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Chaerilus celebensis (female)



*Euscorpiidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Scorpiops pseudomontanus (male) <--



*Iuridae* 

Äußere Anatomie von Iurus sp. ex Rhodos (female) <--



*Scorpionidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus boehmi (male) <--

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus carinatus

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus glabrifrons (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus wahlbergii

Äußere Anatomie von Scorpio maurus fuscus



*Troglotayosicidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Belisarius xambeui

"<--" these are the newest, but I think, all are very interessting 


Thanks to everyone


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Korni said:


> *Buthidae*
> 
> "<--" these are the newest, but I think, all are very interessting
> 
> ...


Thanks to you! You really went to a lot of work to do that. Excellent job. I'll look at all of them!

They are all on your website, right?


----------



## Korni (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, you find them here:

www.leonardge.org/datenbank/anatomie-sammlung.html


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Korni said:


> Yes, you find them here:
> 
> www.leonardge.org/datenbank/anatomie-sammlung.html


I really like your site and I go there often. Very nice pictures!!!


----------



## Korni (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, but i haven't time to translate everything into english. 
But I will do it sometime


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Korni said:


> Sorry, but i haven't time to translate everything into english.
> But I will do it sometime


Don't worry. It is very nice! One question though, have you ever kept any Tityus spp.?


----------



## Korni (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi!

I kept T. stigmurus from i2-i4 and then I sold them.
They don't fascinated me in the way other species do. I don't know why 

But I will make papers for T. asthenes, T. silvestris and T. magnimanus.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Apr 30, 2011)

ugh.. just rub it in that my German sucks... haven't read or spoken any since I was a child.... not that I'm that old... but still lol...  making me work to read you stuff.  Very nice, once more, I enjoy your work, thank you


----------



## Korni (May 3, 2011)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides chiapanensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides chiapanensis (male)

some new


----------



## Korni (May 19, 2011)

Today I made some new papers:


Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides gracilis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides gracilis (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides margaritatus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides margaritatus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus martensii (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus martensii (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus asthenes (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus asthenes (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus magnimanus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus cf. silvestris (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus cf. silvestris (male)


----------



## Korni (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is the new list:

*Bothriuridae*

Äußere Anatomie von Urophonius granulatus


*Buthidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus amoreuxi (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus australis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus bicolor (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus crassicauda (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus finitimus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus finitimus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus mauritanicus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Androctonus mauritanicus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Babycurus gigas (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Buthacus arenicola (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Buthus paris

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides arctimanus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides arctimanus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides barbudensis (female) 

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides barbudensis (male) 

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides chiapanensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides chiapanensis (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides gracilis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides gracilis (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides margaritatus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Centruroides margaritatus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Compsobuthus rugosulus

Äußere Anatomie von Compsobuthus werneri

Äußere Anatomie von Grosphus ankarana (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Grosphus flavopiceus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Grosphus madagascariensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Grosphus madagascariensis (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta alticola

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta arenaceus

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta buchariensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta gentili (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta h. nigrocarinatus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta hottentotta ex. Togo (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottenotta jalalabadensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta jayakari (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta salei (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta spec. Uganda

Äußere Anatomie von Hottentotta trilineatus (male&female)

Äußere Anatomie von Isometrus maculatus (male&female)

Äußere Anatomie von Lychas infuscatus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Lychas scutilus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus caucasicus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus caucasicus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus eupeus haarlovi (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus martensii (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Mesobuthus martensii (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus liosoma (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus mossambicensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Parabuthus villosus "black" (male&female)

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus crassicauda (female) 

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus garridoi (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus junceus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Rhopalurus pintoi (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Sassandiotus gracilis

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus asthenes (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus asthenes (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus cf. silvestris (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus cf. silvestris (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Tityus magnimanus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Uroplectes olivaceus (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Zabius fuscus



*Chaerilidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Chaerilus celebensis (female)


*Euscorpiidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Scorpiops pseudomontanus (male)


*Hemiscorpiidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Liocheles waigiensis ex. Marinduque (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Liocheles waigiensis ex. Marinduque (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Liocheles waigiensis ex. Romplon (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Liocheles waigiensis ex. Romplon (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Opisthacanthus rugiceps


*Scorpionidae*


Äußere Anatomie von Nebo hierochonticus

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus boehmi (male)

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus capensis (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus carinatus

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus glabrifrons (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus macer (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus wahlbergii (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Opistophthalmus wahlbergii

Äußere Anatomie von Pandinus cavimanus (female)

Äußere Anatomie von Pandinus ugandaensis

Äußere Anatomie von Scorpio maurus fuscus

Äußere Anatomie von Scorpio maurus


*Troglotayosicidae*

Äußere Anatomie von Belisarius xambeui


----------



## snippy (Feb 24, 2012)

Ach Leo, hättest du nicht sagen können, dass du die hier postest? 

Gruß
Finn


----------



## Michiel (Feb 24, 2012)

Get a life, Leo! There is more in life than scorpions........ROFL! 

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Feb 24, 2012)

Compliments!


But P. cavimanus is clearly a male, not a female!


----------



## snippy (Feb 24, 2012)

The genital operculum is heart-shaped and this specimen has only few pectinal teeth, so it should be a female. What makes you think this is a male?

Regards
Finn


----------



## Korni (Feb 24, 2012)

tja, hätteste dich mal ein wenig umgeschaut finn 
ich hab sie hier gleich von anfang an schon gehabt 

@ Michiel:
I have a life  wether you believe or not.


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Feb 24, 2012)

snippy said:


> The genital operculum is heart-shaped and this specimen has only few pectinal teeth, so it should be a female. What makes you think this is a male?
> 
> Regards
> Finn



Hi Finn!

1) The genital operculum is not heart-shaped. Please, note that the photo is upside down. 

2) That number of pectinal teeth is possible for a male.

3) The pectines are very long. 

4) The chela is clearly of a male. It is a "concave" chela. The name "cavimanus" comes from this characteristic of the males.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 24, 2012)

Korni said:


> tja, hätteste dich mal ein wenig umgeschaut finn
> ich hab sie hier gleich von anfang an schon gehabt
> 
> @ Michiel:
> I have a life  wether you believe or not.


Did you believe the "there is more in life than scorpions" bit?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Korni (Feb 24, 2012)

now everything in english 

@ Michiel: I need 5 minutes for one paper, including take pictures and upload the pdf to the internet 

*Bothriuridae*

Anatomy of Urophonius granulatus


*Buthidae*

Anatomy of Androctonus amoreuxi (female)

Anatomy of Androctonus australis (female)

Anatomy of Androctonus bicolor (male)

Anatomy of Androctonus crassicauda (female)

Anatomy of Androctonus finitimus (female)

Anatomy of Androctonus finitimus (male)

Anatomy of Androctonus mauritanicus (female)

Anatomy of Androctonus mauritanicus (male)

Anatomy of Babycurus gigas (female)

Anatomy of Buthacus arenicola (female)

Anatomy of Buthus paris

Anatomy of Centruroides arctimanus (female)

Anatomy of Centruroides arctimanus (male)

Anatomy of Centruroides barbudensis (female) 

Anatomy of Centruroides barbudensis (male) 

Anatomy of Centruroides chiapanensis (female)

Anatomy of Centruroides chiapanensis (male)

Anatomy of Centruroides gracilis (female)

Anatomy of Centruroides gracilis (male)

Anatomy of Centruroides margaritatus (female)

Anatomy of Centruroides margaritatus (male)

Anatomy of Compsobuthus rugosulus

Anatomy of Compsobuthus werneri

Anatomy of Grosphus ankarana (male)

Anatomy of Grosphus flavopiceus (male)

Anatomy of Grosphus madagascariensis (female)

Anatomy of Grosphus madagascariensis (male)

Anatomy of Hottenotta alticola

Anatomy of Hottenotta arenaceus

Anatomy of Hottenotta buchariensis (female)

Anatomy of Hottentotta gentili (male)

Anatomy of Hottentotta h. nigrocarinatus (female)

Anatomy of Hottentotta hottentotta ex. Togo (female)

Anatomy of Hottenotta jalalabadensis (female)

Anatomy of Hottentotta jayakari (male)

Anatomy of Hottentotta salei (female)

Anatomy of Hottentotta spec. Uganda

Anatomy of Hottentotta trilineatus (male&female)

Anatomy of Isometrus maculatus (male&female)

Anatomy of Lychas infuscatus (female)

Anatomy of Lychas scutilus (male)

Anatomy of Mesobuthus caucasicus (female)

Anatomy of Mesobuthus caucasicus (male)

Anatomy of Mesobuthus eupeus haarlovi (female)

Anatomy of Mesobuthus martensii (female)

Anatomy of Mesobuthus martensii (male)

Anatomy of Parabuthus liosoma (female)

Anatomy of Parabuthus mossambicensis (female)

Anatomy of Parabuthus villosus "black" (male&female)

Anatomy of Rhopalurus crassicauda (female) 

Anatomy of Rhopalurus garridoi (male)

Anatomy of Rhopalurus junceus (male)

Anatomy of Rhopalurus pintoi (female)

Anatomy of Sassandiotus gracilis

Anatomy of Tityus asthenes (female)

Anatomy of Tityus asthenes (male)

Anatomy of Tityus cf. silvestris (female)

Anatomy of Tityus cf. silvestris (male)

Anatomy of Tityus magnimanus (male)

Anatomy of Uroplectes olivaceus (male)

Anatomy of Zabius fuscus



*Chaerilidae*

Anatomy of Chaerilus celebensis (female)


*Euscorpiidae*

Anatomy of Scorpiops pseudomontanus (male)


*Hemiscorpiidae*

Liocheles waigiensis ex. Marinduque (female)

Anatomy of Liocheles waigiensis ex. Marinduque (male)

Anatomy of Liocheles waigiensis ex. Romplon (female)

Anatomy of Liocheles waigiensis ex. Romplon (male)

Anatomy of Opisthacanthus rugiceps


*Scorpionidae*


Anatomy of Nebo hierochonticus

Anatomy of Opistophthalmus boehmi (male)

Anatomy of Opistophthalmus capensis (female)

Anatomy of Opistophthalmus carinatus

Anatomy of Opistophthalmus glabrifrons (female)

Anatomy of Opistophthalmus macer (female)

Anatomy of Opistophthalmus wahlbergii (female)

Anatomy of Opistophthalmus wahlbergii

Anatomy of Pandinus cavimanus (female)

Anatomy of Pandinus ugandaensis

Anatomy of Scorpio maurus fuscus

Anatomy of Scorpio maurus


*Troglotayosicidae*

Anatomy of Belisarius xambeui


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice, thanks! Are these all in your own preserved collection?


----------



## Korni (Feb 25, 2012)

no, I have only 12 species in my collection (preserved) but about 30 other species I keep 

On the last side of the papers stands who gave me the speciemen.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 25, 2012)

Korni said:


> On the last side of the papers stands who gave me the speciemen.


I missed that I guess! This was very helpful for you to do.


----------

